# Little big hauler



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I was wondering, has anyone done any projects based on the 2 axle little big hauler cars? I was looking at the little big hauler coal car on sale on ebay, and it looks like the frame could be useful for small cars like ore cars and such. I would think you could put link and pin couplers or Kadees on them pretty easily.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Amber, I've got a few of these, mostly the passenger cars. I modified them for the nylon link/pins from Sri Lanka, I also have a couple freight cars (boxcar, gondola), best link/pin to convert them with is the LGB links. I havent messed with the coal cars, but the chassis unscrews and drops straight off, they would make a good bash platform, I swapped with Bachmann steel wheels straight in. Seams like they are being sold pretty cheap now, i would say buy one, then mess with it to see what you can do with it.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

You could, but as many scratch builders will , Hartland Locomotive Works make wonderful cars and locomotives for scratch building and kit bashing. Their mini series kits are incredibly inexpensive, and they are just as capable as anything Bachmann could produce. If I recall, vsmith has kitbahsed a few Hartland products as well.

You can check out the prices here: 

http://www.reindeerpass.com/minis.aspx

Add about $5 for new wheels and another $10 for couplers (you'd need to do the same thing with the bachmann anyways) you're still saving money. 

--James


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Hartland has some pretty neat small stuff.


----------

